# A. Lange & Sohne Grand Complication



## gouverneur (Jun 7, 2012)

Introducing The A. Lange & Söhne Grand Complication: Complete With Grande and Petite Sonnerie, Minute Repeater, Split-Seconds Monopusher Chronograph, and Perpetual Calendar With Moonphases - HODINKEE - Wristwatch News, Reviews, & Original Stori









Wow.

That is my first reaction. It's a gorgeous watch and a very clean, simple face given all the complications it houses. It somehow looks less cluttered than most perpetual calendars despite having a chronograph layered on top, which is remarkable.

On the other hand, I see two faults, in my opinion. First, I wouldn't have minded seeing them keep the big date complication from the Saxonia Perpetual. Second, I am not loving the A. Lange & Sohne name stamped into the bezel above 12 o'clock, especially given the name is already inside the moonphase window. How many times can you repeat your name on the face-side of the watch? Rolex's rehaut is an ugly example of a little too much brand-name shouting.


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree that they have made this surprisingly clean, but I wouldn't expect less from ALS. I also agree with questioning the ALS on the bezel--I'll add in the oversized crown. It seems just...too large. Any guess on the cost to service this bad boy? Egad!


----------



## omega1234 (May 17, 2012)

Wow was my first reaction too, an impressive piece to say the least.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Your first born wouldn't even cover the cost of servicing.


----------



## Omjlc (Dec 19, 2011)

I can appreciate the quality, the engineering and the difficulty in having one watch with so many intricate complications but (lets assume I inherit a mining company) it's not a watch I would buy. I personally think the dial conveys too much information and at 50mm, is far too big to wear. Not a issue in real life as I will never have the funds to consider such a purchase.


----------



## Pyroxene (Aug 27, 2012)

I've never liked this particular means of presenting the month and leap year information. Clutters up the dial too much IMO. 

And while I have no doubt Lange's first minute repeater is a technical masterpiece, it is practically unwearable, due to the immense case size of 50mm. 

Not that I could afford it anyway.


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

It sure is a masterpiece in terms of complications and technical achievements but i don't fancy at all its aesthetics, case too big + oversized crown like a diving watch + the ALS on the bezel shouldn't be there at all, plus i'm sure it must be thick as hell due to all those pretty complications. Not my cup' of tea!


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

Too many complications = cluttered dial

The case size is ridiculous. 50mm takes away the touch of class in the watch.

Sometimes, less is more.

Just my .02 centavos.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

So I take it, you're not gonna order one anytime soon? But thing of the bragging rights.


entropy96 said:


> Too many complications = cluttered dial
> 
> The case size is ridiculous. 50mm takes away the touch of class in the watch.
> 
> ...


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

I love ALS but yes - much too busy. 50mm as well? Not for me.

PS - I don't mind the name on the bezel. That's the one place where I do disagree with the general consensus.


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

amine said:


> It sure is a masterpiece in terms of complications and technical achievements but i don't fancy at all its aesthetics, case too big + oversized crown like a diving watch + the ALS on the bezel shouldn't be there at all, _*plus i'm sure it must be thick as hell*_ due to all those pretty complications. Not my cup' of tea!


I knew it!!!

*Case dimensions**- Diameter: 50.0 millimetres
- height: 20.3 millimetres*​*Movement dimensions**- Diameter: 40.5 millimetres
- Height: 14.2 millimetres*​


----------



## Pyroxene (Aug 27, 2012)

Holy s**t.

Diameter 50mm, with a height of 20.3mm? They should have just made this a pocket watch.


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

20.3mm??!

And I thought my Seiko MM600 was too thick.


----------



## Firmin (Jun 6, 2011)

Too bad it doesn't have a Toubillon as well or else it would have pretty much everything. But Grande Sonnerie , DAMN !


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Do like manny models of Lange, but this one is not it. It's way too big!!! What happened they should have the expertise to make a smaller movement....... 
Also I don't like the total picture, the crown looks really big and the dial is a bit busy.


----------



## Sc00ter (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks G R E A T !


----------



## Babka (Aug 11, 2012)

Large, thick, small or thin...this will still be a sought after model. ALS is right up there alongside Patek and will always stay at the top position. And do remember, there are many collectors out there with the stature that can easily sport a 50mm piece.


----------



## Tourbeon (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

gouverneur said:


> I wouldn't have minded seeing them keep the big date complication from the *Saxonia Perpetual*.


This got my attention, I am pretty sure there is not such a thing as Saxonia Perpetual. 
Just for the record is Saxonia Annual Calendar


----------

